# Attachments



## csalt (May 7, 2007)

Could someone please explain to me ( in clear easy steps) how to attach a word doc. to a PM? as on does in an ordinary email. I can't work out how to do it here.
Thanks


----------



## YT2095 (May 7, 2007)

can`t you cut/paste it?

highlite the text, then CTRL C to cut, and then CTRL V to paste in the PM box.


----------



## csalt (May 7, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> can`t you cut/paste it?
> 
> highlite the text, then CTRL C to cut, and then CTRL V to paste in the PM box.


 
Yes, but I had to cut and paste the whole doc. instead of just the word doc encl like with an ordinary email. Couldn't find a way to attach just the link!

Any ideas? Your dealing with a simpleton here YT although I did try!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 7, 2007)

I do not think we have the capability to attach a word document.  I believe the best we can do is cut and paste.  

If all you want to do is post a link, however, that's all you do.  Just highlight the address bar, copy, and paste into your PM.  Does that makes sense?  Is it something from the internet or something in your word program?


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2007)

You can link to a website but I don't think you can link to an email.

Cut and paste is the way to go.


----------



## csalt (May 7, 2007)

I wanted to send Barb something for her book and was looking for a quick and easy way to do it as one can do with ordinary emails.
Thanks anyway. At leat I know it's not something I have failed to understand.
Cutting and pasting seems such a loooong email!


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> I wanted to send Barb something for her book and was looking for a quick and easy way to do it as one can do with ordinary emails.
> Thanks anyway. At leat I know it's not something I have failed to understand.
> Cutting and pasting seems such a loooong email!


 
I'm not sure why you think it's complicated.

Open the document
Press Control-A
Press Control-C

Go to the PM
Click on the Text area
Press Control-V

Done.


----------



## legend_018 (May 8, 2007)

Does this look similiar to what your looking for?

You can convert the .doc file to a .pdf file and attach that to a message reply in the forums. However, not sure about replying to personal mailboxes. I don't see the paperclip button over there.

See file I attached.


----------



## StirBlue (May 8, 2007)

You have to submit reply or post reply before the link activates.  And then you can return and edit if you need.


----------



## csalt (May 8, 2007)

Not having the facility to do a pdf file I'll stick with copy and paste.

It just seems a long winded way of doing it. and makes the message content much larger.


----------



## csalt (May 8, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why you think it's complicated.
> 
> Open the document
> Press Control-A
> ...


 
Oh brilliant! I've just tried it and it works!  It was complicated because I didn't know how to do it


----------



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> Oh brilliant! I've just tried it and it works!  It was complicated because I didn't know how to do it



Hey, we're not stupid around here - we hire the brilliant people!


----------



## csalt (May 9, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Hey, we're not stupid around here - we hire the brilliant people!


 
I have small areas of brilliance !! but they don't include computers!! To be honest I prefer doing the garden to sitting in front of the computer.


----------

